# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  No more chicken

## veitnamcam

I am making a stand who is with me?

I vow not to eat chicken unless it was wild/free range and of a decent age.

Most of you will have seen various programs on intensive chicken farming, This is not my main motivator but plays a part.

Some of you will have noticed my dislike for chicken and the regularity the wife cooks it for tea.

Cant blame her too much as it is the cheapest "meat" in the supermarket, however it is the most bland tasteless shit ever,rice has more flavour.

When I was  kid we ate our own chickens, you know real chickens that took a couple of years to grow and had some dark meat(the stuff that tastes like "chicken"). they tasted fantastic !

Chickens these days have no flavour at all what so ever.

I am boycotting them entirely.

----------


## Toby

I like kfc

----------


## veitnamcam

:Sick:

----------


## Flincher

I worked for tegal for 9 months. The birds actually get treated better than the employees. Chickens = profit staff = Expense. Yes they are in crammed sheds etc. But they have it alot better than what you see in the videos. Everynow and then you get a rouge staff member. They took one guy to court for animal cruelty as he was intentionally breaking the wings after one scratched him.  I am all for free range tho. That's why I like fresh goat and deer

----------


## Maca49

Kfc the shitters delight for floaters! :O O:

----------


## Flincher

> I like kfc


I do miss cheap kfc haha. But not the work lol

----------


## veitnamcam

> I worked for tegal for 9 months. The birds actually get treated better than the employees. Chickens = profit staff = Expense. Yes they are in crammed sheds etc. But they have it alot better than what you see in the videos. Everynow and then you get a rouge staff member. They took one guy to court for animal cruelty as he was intentionally breaking the wings after one scratched him.  I am all for free range tho. That's why I like fresh goat and deer


For me it is mostly the complete lack of flavour, there is no dark meat anymore. They don't live long enough or eat enough variety to grow any due mostly to breeding for fast growth and who gives a toss what it tastes like.

----------


## Flincher

Add more flavours when cooking? I used to moslty cook chicken as a filler in dishes rich in sauce. Didn't cook it plain or roasted much. (My roasts are sub par)

----------


## veitnamcam

I cant even eat the shit without putting 3 heart attacks worth of salt on it and heaps of cracked pepper just to make it taste of something.

Most of the time I just put my tea in the microwave till the wife goes to work then throw it out the door to the dogs! :Grin:

----------


## Spook

Time to change the cook...if you want dark meat chicken, try eating Puke...that'll give ya something to moan about.

----------


## veitnamcam

Plenty of puke around and would be keen to give them a go but not so much the armed offenders crew that would be there before I had finished gutting  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

I've got an axe head VC.

----------


## Maca49

> I cant even eat the shit without putting 3 heart attacks worth of salt on it and heaps of cracked pepper just to make it taste of something.
> 
> Most of the time I just put my tea in the microwave till the wife goes to work then throw it out the door to the dogs!


That's why it tastes like shit! Far to much salt! Try soaking it in cider, always helps :Thumbsup:

----------


## 308

I eat free range eggs not because I care about chickens but because they taste heaps better.

Every time I want KFC I try to remember the acute sense of regret it gives me straight after eating it

----------


## mikee

> I am making a stand who is with me?
> 
> I vow not to eat chicken unless it was wild/free range and of a decent age.
> 
> Most of you will have seen various programs on intensive chicken farming, This is not my main motivator but plays a part.
> 
> Some of you will have noticed my dislike for chicken and the regularity the wife cooks it for tea.
> 
> Cant blame her too much as it is the cheapest "meat" in the supermarket, however it is the most bland tasteless shit ever,rice has more flavour.
> ...


No shit, tell us how you really feel.............. no don't hold back, really.............  :Have A Nice Day: 

I don't care much for chicken either but then I'm the main cook so.............

We had burgers tonight
50/50 pork and beef mince mixed with Fresh chilli, pepper, hot sauce mustard powder etc. Cooked up on a bun with melted cheese, onion 2 eggs and ....................no green healthy shit accompanied with a ice cold beer
Jealous yet??

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's why it tastes like shit! Far to much salt! Try soaking it in cider, always helps


It doesn't taste like shit it tastes like nothing, like hoki that has been on ice for ten days, no flavour at all.

Real chickens that live outside and eat grass grub and insects and grass and live for more than a few weeks taste like chicken.

Like grain fed beef, no flavour.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No shit, tell us how you really feel.............. no don't hold back, really............. 
> 
> I don't care much for chicken either but then I'm the main cook so.............
> 
> We had burgers tonight
> 50/50 pork and beef mince mixed with Fresh chilli, pepper, hot sauce mustard powder etc. Cooked up on a bun with melted cheese, onion 2 eggs and ....................no green healthy shit accompanied with a ice cold beer
> Jealous yet??


It wasn't chicken so yes.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> I like kfc


And Toby, you do realise that KFC is an abbreviation for 'Kant find the chicken."

----------


## Maca49

> I eat free range eggs not because I care about chickens but because they taste heaps better.
> 
> Every time I want KFC I try to remember the acute sense of regret it gives me straight after eating it


308 you got that right, had a feed the other day with one of the guys that works for my, felt shit about it all day, was in Whakatane and we were the slimmest bastards that had been thru those doors for a while! Free range eggs rule! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> No shit, tell us how you really feel.............. no don't hold back, really............. 
> 
> I don't care much for chicken either but then I'm the main cook so.............
> 
> We had burgers tonight
> 50/50 pork and beef mince mixed with Fresh chilli, pepper, hot sauce mustard powder etc. Cooked up on a bun with melted cheese, onion 2 eggs and ....................no green healthy shit accompanied with a ice cold beer
> Jealous yet??


Fark no! Gotta have my greens! :Yuush:

----------


## J.T

Am I going to have to buy you a woollen hand knitted jumper complete with tree bark mate??..........................I hope not.
Salt salt and pepper and some salt bro fixed your problem for ya right lets tackle Ebola :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Am I going to have to buy you a woollen hand knitted jumper complete with tree bark mate??..........................I hope not.
> Salt salt and pepper and some salt bro fixed your problem for ya right lets tackle Ebola


I already have two  :Grin:

----------


## J.T

Who did you score the bark of? :Grin: .....ebf?

----------


## veitnamcam

My mum made them from our free range sheep and I wore them getting the eggs from our free range chooks which actually tasted like chicken! :Grin:

----------


## J.T

you dirt wisperer :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Now you just crapping VC :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Now you just crapping VC


That's actually the truth!

country boy who couldn't afford to buy any land  in Nelson so had to buy in the city :Oh Noes:

----------


## EeeBees

> 


+1

----------


## mikee

> That's actually the truth!
> 
> country boy who couldn't afford to buy any land  in Nelson so had to buy in the city


And you're not the only one in that position mate. I would much much much rather be in the country.

----------


## Munsey

Cam you will get my eldest teenage daughter to send you a  frozen chicken meal she has cooked , trust me it will taste nothing like chicken look nothing like chicken ! And smell nothing like it too . Good luck !

----------


## Tahr

Hah. My wife is on the other side of the fence. She's sick of venison.
When I head off hunting she says to me things like "a chicken would be nice, see if you can shoot one of them". Or, "are chickens on your hunting lisence?".  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

mine does that too

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Hah. My wife is on the other side of the fence. She's sick of venison.
> When I head off hunting she says to me things like "a chicken would be nice, see if you can shoot one of them". Or, "are chickens on your hunting lisence?".





> mine does that too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


They are never bloody happy are they  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Actual question here, are there any wild chickens around you can shoot?

I want to eat one and was thinking about getting one from a little rest area just out of town but thought nah people seem to get a buzz from seeing them so better not eat those ones

----------


## veitnamcam

There was wild chickens around here at a wee church and the grave yard near by but I missed out when they wanted them gone.
by the time i heard they were fair game they were all gone.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ryan

Can't say I've ever been a massive fan of chicken. KFC - aka Dirty Bird is just revolting.

----------


## sako75

Don't mind chicken. We have it fairly often.
Sister made a mean satay chicken for family lunch last weekend that went down a treat. Could have been dog or rat and still tasted the same.
Like the smell of KFC. Had some in Waihi the other weekend for the first time in ages  :XD: 

More of a concern to me is the world wide threat of a chocolate shortage -  :Wtfsmilie:   :Omg:   :XD:

----------


## madjon_

Yeap,good dark chocolate is like LR primers :Psmiley:

----------


## Ahuroa SC

Free range chickens in Ahuroa! don't know if I'd eat the raggedy looking things though. I quite often see them destroyed on the road.

----------


## Spook

> Actual question here, are there any wild chickens around you can shoot?
> 
> I want to eat one and was thinking about getting one from a little rest area just out of town but thought nah people seem to get a buzz from seeing them so better not eat those ones


Don't feel too bad taking the rest area chickens @Toby, I have a relative that uses a cage to catch the rest area chickens and sells them to a guy named Mohammed...good little earner...I am sure Mohammed takes them home and treats them with love.

----------


## Turehu

It makes no difference how you cook chicken it always smells like wet feathers. Prefer possum or bunny any day if your looking at small mouthfuls

----------


## sako75

> Actual question here, are there any wild chickens around you can shoot?
> 
> I want to eat one and was thinking about getting one from a little rest area just out of town but thought nah people seem to get a buzz from seeing them so better not eat those ones


As spook said

At least you know they are true free range chooks. And if they taste horrible you could say they were fowl and don't recommend them.

----------


## Spook

> It makes no difference how you cook chicken it always smells like wet feathers. Prefer possum or bunny any day if your looking at small mouthfuls


I can assure you that if your cooked chicken tastes of wet feathers, then you have missed one of the important parts of the killing process, and if your chicken tastes like shit, then you have missed another important part of the killing process.

----------


## possummatti

Would now be a bad time to mention i live on a chicken farm?

----------


## Gapped axe

I love chicken, have it at least twice a week, not counting the odd KFC lunch.

----------


## Dundee

We have free range chickens. :ORLY:   Anything from point blank to 300 metres if ya keen. :ORLY:   Always get corrected by our boys.
Chickens are the young ones. Chooks are the edible ones if ya want a feed. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Go to any roadside rest stop and "harvest your own".
I think this goes under the title "first world problems".

----------


## EeeBees

> More of a concern to me is the world wide threat of a chocolate shortage -


 :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

Grow your own VC.  I love chook.  While everyone else is in the dining room eating, Rushy is in the kitchen dessimating the carcass.

----------


## Spook

> Grow your own VC.  I love chook.  While everyone else is in the dining room eating, Rushy is in the kitchen dessimating the carcass.


I had to look up "dessimating" in the dictionary, just to confirm just what you were doing to a dead chook.

----------


## sako75

:Grin: 

Kinky is with a feather, perverted is with the whole chook

----------


## Dundee

Seems to be quite the smorgasbord running around this morning. :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

> I like kfc


that shit will end ya Toby

come up here will introduce you to carls jr lol

----------


## Rushy

> that shit will end ya Toby
> 
> come up here will introduce you to carls jr lol


Oh for fuck sake.  You like that shit but bag the king of beers that is the mighty Waikato.   Your taste buds must be in your arse.

----------


## Munsey

You need to take up duck shooting VC . Shoot 100 ducks bag em and you are laughing . Once you learn how to roast them you will never look back

----------


## Dundee

That BBQ chicken in Napier is bloody good.     The Hot Chick, BBQ Chicken Restaurant, Napier

----------


## Maca49

> Oh for fuck sake.  You like that shit but bag the king of beers that is the mighty Waikato.   Your taste buds must be in your arse.


Fark they'd be taking a thrashing situated down there! :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You need to take up duck shooting VC . Shoot 100 ducks bag em and you are laughing . Once you learn how to roast them you will never look back


If only we had some ducks up here, they all hang out in town.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

